# Good stick fighting videos?



## phlaw (Oct 5, 2006)

My cousin wants to learn stick fighting and there are no local schools. I am trying to help him find some good instructional videos.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

It is really hard to learn without an instructor.  I would advise looking for some seminars in the local area and start there.  For videos well anything by Remy Presas is always good in my book.  

Volumes 1 through 6
The 3 tape Blackbelt Series 
All are exceptional and fun to watch.

Good luck and tell your friend to keep looking because there are alot of us
FMA people out there and some do not advertise.  Take care.


----------



## charyuop (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree with what Brian said about the learning with video part. I studied Tai Chi for months without a teacher because I couldn't find a teacher near me. Last month I finally found a teacher and started working with him.
I could do easily half of the forms through video, but with just the first 3 forms with the teacher I would get very tired. There are things that in a video don't appear as easily as you think. How exactly low a stence should be? How exactly a hand should move? Is the ending position of a foot correct? Is the breathing correct?
There are so many details that you, busy copying the video, will never see, but a teacher near you will easily see and correct.

I still use the video to go on and learn the style of Tai Chi I was doing (which is a little different from the one I do with my teacher), but now I use the videos only as supplementary tool. I apply the teaching of my teacher so that I avoid the errors in following the video.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2006)

phlaw said:


> My cousin wants to learn stick fighting and there are no local schools. I am trying to help him find some good instructional videos.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Thanks


 
A good instructor is always going to be the most important, but if you are stuck with video, and you are interested in "stick fighting" I would recommend the Dog Brothers "Real Contact Stickfighting" set.

Take a look at the promo vids on their site and see if this is what you are looking for.

http://www.dogbrothers.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Blindside said:


> A good instructor is always going to be the most important, but if you are stuck with video, and you are interested in "stick fighting" I would recommend the Dog Brothers "Real Contact Stickfighting" set.
> 
> Take a look at the promo vids on their site and see if this is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.dogbrothers.com/


 
I like the Dog brothers videos as well!  They are always a treat to watch.


----------



## searcher (Oct 5, 2006)

As has already been stated, I would look into a seminar somewhere.   If you decide that you want some videos as well, definately look into Dog Brothers.   Mark Denny and the guys are very good stick fighters.   If you can you should try to go out to a Gathering Of The Pack and watch some stick fighting.   It will, at the least, be exciting to watch.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2006)

Mod Note:

Thread moved to FMA General to facilitate further discussion.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2006)

There are lots of seminars offered nationwide! Do look into it. Western fencing is also an option.


----------



## phlaw (Oct 6, 2006)

He lives in the small town of Little Falls, MN.  The only martial arts school in the whole area is TKD. The closest seminars I would guess would be Minneaplois, and that is not an option right now, so e is stuck with videos.  He does have a TKD background.

I will pass on the recommendations so far.  

Keep em comin'.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

arnisador said:


> There are lots of seminars offered nationwide! Do look into it. Western fencing is also an option.


Saber work really translates well.  I remember when I was able to study Kali, if I was having trouble picking up something, my wife would tell the me related fencing term and bam!  I could do it.

Jeff


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 6, 2006)

phlaw said:


> He lives in the small town of Little Falls, MN. The only martial arts school in the whole area is TKD. The closest seminars I would guess would be Minneaplois, and that is not an option right now, so e is stuck with videos.


 
I know that feeling.  My only option was a tradtional karate school, and while it was good training and I absolutly loved the grandmaster, the instructor left a little to be desired personallity wise, and I always wanted to do Arnis in the worst way.  It was ten years into my training beforeI had the oppurtunity to attend an FMA seminar and then I had a 6 hour car ride to get to it.  It was well worth the car ride for me and I've been making that ride 2-3 times a year as well as several local seminars I've since found via contacts made when I opened my school this year.

As far as video (which due to the 6 hour drive between myself and my instructor I, myself, used to suppliment my training) I suggest anything with GM Presas, GM Max Pallen has a couple of videos out that are pretty easy to follow, and there are a few videos floating around by GM Atillo if you can get ahold of them, they are very good.


----------



## Selfcritical (Oct 8, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Saber work really translates well.  I remember when I was able to study Kali, if I was having trouble picking up something, my wife would tell the me related fencing term and bam!  I could do it.
> 
> Jeff



The blade work. Yes. The Footwork.....not so much.

And in both arts, you'll find the footwork is generally as important/more important than the bladework


----------

